# BP Cadets 1971-1973



## Barry Casswell (Dec 22, 2008)

Reaching out to Chris Johnson (Johnstone?) who sailed with me (both of us first trippers) on the MV British Kiwi in 1971
Also looking for "Tich Childs" (another cadet) who sailed with me on the SS British power in 1972.


----------



## Graham Wallace (May 6, 2006)

Barry Casswell said:


> Reaching out to Chris Johnson (Johnstone?) who sailed with me (both of us first trippers) on the MV British Kiwi in 1971
> Also looking for "Tich Childs" (another cadet) who sailed with me on the SS British power in 1972.


I'll send you shipsnostalgia email 

Graham


----------



## Waverley (Mar 22, 2012)

Barrie, I was on the Power in 72. Can't remember names, better with faces although might be stretching it a bit considering how old we all are now.
Rob Tanner


----------



## Annmckinnon (Jul 25, 2018)

My uncle Fred Purves was a chief engineer with BP in the 70,s ,he passed away in the 80,s but was with the company for approximately 40 years.


----------

